# Rear plate mount



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

Picked up a 2018 Cruze hatchback recently. I noticed the plate was mount very high, pushed up underneath the rear view camera. I took the plate off and it was simply screwed directly into the rubber of the rear bumper. Yeah, making holes in the paint and such. I noticed there seems to be two black factory bolts near the center of the space the plate should go. Is there a factory rear plate mount or is it normal to screw right into the bumper and damaging it?


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Screws right into the bumper. There's a few dimples as guides for where to put the screws. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Screws in to the trunk lid.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> Screws in to the trunk lid.


Not on the hatchback. The sedan screws into plastic retainers. The hatchback goes right into the bumper. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

50thCorvette said:


> Picked up a 2018 Cruze hatchback recently. I noticed the plate was mount very high, pushed up underneath the rear view camera. I took the plate off and it was simply screwed directly into the rubber of the rear bumper. Yeah, making holes in the paint and such. I noticed there seems to be two black factory bolts near the center of the space the plate should go. Is there a factory rear plate mount or is it normal to screw right into the bumper and damaging it?


I was also going through this issue when I first got my hatch. Ended up having to cover the holes and redo them, because the plate was completely crooked.


----------

